# I may be joining the Dark Side



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

It has been seven or eight months since joining HGF. I joined when looking for my first pistol. I ended up with an M&P 40. I have also added a S&W 686 6", and a ruger 22/45. I love the ruger and the 686 but not the M&P. I shoot it a lot worse with it than the other two. I also have had a couple of problems with the M&P. I want to replace the M&P with an auto in 9mm. I have been looking at xd service, glock 19 and 17. I handled all of them today and dry fired them. The XD felt nice in the hand but I really liked the glock trigger a lot better. The XD also seems a little top heavy (high bore axis) for me. Now I am pretty sure I want a glock 19. Now I have to try and unload 6 15rnd mags, a M&P 40 with trijicons, and a set of crimson trace grips for the M&P to help pay for the glock. What do you guys think the best way to sell this stuff is? I love the forum, a nice group of guys. Almost every day I check to see what is new here. Can't miss what Mike B. has to pontificate about. Love the nice words of Baldy. Can't wait to see what 5hourfrenzy comes up with next. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, another fellow Sith Lord. :mrgreen:

You'll get way more money in a private sale on the M&P, versus trading with a dealer for the Glock. I've done a lot of face-to-face sales in Arizona with no problems. Check your state laws to ensure you do everything correctly, though. Putting an ad up on this and other forums will usually enable you to sell the gun pretty quickly. 

That's it for pontification.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

You know i jest with the pontificating stuff. I really do respect your opinions, and not just on the firearm stuff. Good luck to you and I hope you have a safe trip back to the states.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I just recently sold one of my pistols on Gunbroker.com. It sold quickly and the sale went very smoothly. You sell it and ship it to a FFL to complete the transfer. I got more than I could have trading it in. Good Luck! Oh yeah, I sold it because I bought a G19 and love it.


----------

